# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  El autoconsumo se va haciendo hueco en muchos países de Europa

## Jonasino

> Portugal ha sido el
> último país europeo
> en aprobar una
> normativa sobre
> autoconsumo. En
> Francia se estudia
> su implantación





> Poco a poco se incrementa el número de países en Europa
> que, actualmente, cuentan con una normativa que regula el
> autoconsumo. En Bélgica, Dinamarca y Países Bajos, por
> ejemplo, se han desarrollado mecanismos de medición neta
> puros -balance neto-, mientras que otros países han
> apostado pormecanismos que promueven un consumo instantáneo de la
> electricidad producida.
> En Alemania se puso en marcha un sistema de prima que promovía el
> autoconsumo. Sin embargo, la bajada de precios de la tecnología
> ...


Fuente: El Economista

----------

